# Voltage Regulator Blues



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2004)

My 89 Maxima has a few problems, I have headlights that go dim and bright and believe that it is my voltage regulator that is the culprit. The dude at the auto parts store who tested my electrical system said that nothing failed the test but he said that the voltage regulator should have and to replace it. He also said that the voltage regulator is inside the alternator. Should I try to replace the regulator or should I replace the whole alternator? 

My second problem is my brake light flashing. It only flashes when the car is idle. If i push the brake it stops and if I am driving and let off the gas then it starts to flash again. From reading other posts on this board, I come to the conclusion that it could be linked to the voltage regulator. What do you think?

Third. My temperature gauge works half the time. some times I am driving and I see it in between the H and C and I will look at it a minute later and it is dropped all the way down and is resting on the pin under the C. Is this also related to the Voltage regulator?

Thanks for any of your help. I admit that i am quite the :dumbass:


----------



## sxy92max (Jul 8, 2004)

I think the temp. gague may finally be bad. Mine went on my 92 after about 200k. I was told that I would have to replace the whlole gague but decided to just leave it. If you hit the dash board it comes back.


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2004)

Well, I replaced the alternator as a whole this weekend and it fixed everything but the temp gauge, so I'm pretty happy. The new alternator has the voltage regulator on the outside


----------



## dreamerme (Aug 28, 2004)

*same problem*

Hi, 

I had the same problem with my car (Maxima 2001) and after a thorough checking by the dealer, they told me that the RECTIFIER should be replaced! I think this is the same piece that you called regulator. 

I had the same question in my mind. what if I change the whole alternator rather than changing one piece. the dealer told me that this will cost me a lot of money. I decided to go a head and change only that rectifier with the hope that the car will be OK.

I this this a repeated problem with Nissan Maxima as I noticed that many people are complaining from the same issue.


----------

